# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Verzweifelt

## caroline

Hallo ,vielleicht können sich einige hier noch an mich erinnern ,was mich freuen würde .Die op liegt bei meinem Mann ja jetzt auch 2 ,5 Jahre zurück . die Inkontinenz ist verhalten noch da,ein "Tütchen" am Tag . Leider hat sich mein Mann  :-(( , nach anfänglichen guten Versuchen   von jeglicher Sexualität völlig zurückgezogen. Das macht mir sehr zu schaffen !! Da er nicht einmal mehr interessiert ist mich auch nur in den Arm zu nehmen oder einfach zu umarmen . Ich habe mein Möglichstes versucht ihm immer beizustehen und und immer auf ihn einzugehen . auf Sexualität käme es mir in keiner Weise an ,wenn es nie mehr ginge bin ich froh ,dass er lebt und jetzt als gesund angesehen werden kann ,aber ich bin verzweifelt  unsere Ehe ,die mir immer als sehr gut und stabil schien ist in den Abgrund gestürzt . er macht aussagen wie " es tut ihm leid ,dass er mich nie betrogen hätte früher ect. Im Prinzip können wir nicht mal mehr zusammen reden .Ich möchte hier einfügen das ich keine häßliche Frau bin aber mittlerweile eine verzweifelte.Auch seine unbegründete Eifersucht bringt mich zur Verzweiflung  ich frage mich wo ich so schlimm versagt habe .Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben ?

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... nicht einmal mehr interessiert ist mich auch nur in den Arm zu nehmen  oder einfach zu umarmen . 
> Ich habe mein Möglichstes versucht ihm immer  beizustehen und ...


Ach, liebe Caroline
So eine Prostataektomie und vielleicht auch noch eine Anti-Hormontherapie bringt nicht nur am Ort des Eingriffes einiges durcheinander, sondern auch in der Seele:
Depressionen sind nun mal ein Teil der "Nebenwirkungen", auch wenn das hier im Forum kaum zum Ausdruck kommt; Ist halt so ein Tabu. 
Fehlendes "Interesse" ist wohl nicht Absicht, sondern seelisches Unvermögen weil das Mittel der Emotion ganz einfach nicht mehr gegeben ist.
Ich erlebe das so: Das Leben hat sich lange Zeit auf Durchhalten und Funktionieren reduziert. Freude, Trauer, Lachen, Wut, Liebe und Ärger sind nur noch theoretisch da, aber kaum mehr erlebbar, nicht mehr fühlbar. Dankbarkeit für Unterstützung und Beistand lässt sich mit einer derartig verstümmelten Seele kaum ausdrücken.
Glaub mir, das ist für einen Mann verdammt hart, denn er sieht ja all das, was er nicht mehr kann. Aggression kann eine Folge davon sein.
Auch für Dich ist das hart, wie es auch für meine Partnerin war. 
Sie hat das nicht durchgestanden, jetzt leb ich eben allein - auf ihren Wunsch.
Ich bin meinen Freunden dankbar, dass sie mich immer wieder zu gemeinsamen Unternehmungen mitnehmen, sonst würde ich seelisch noch ganz austrockenen.
Vielleicht kannst Du Deinem Mann ja, trotzdem Du davon nichts spürst, viel helfen. Ihm fehlt traurigerweise das Mittel, dies Dir zu vermitteln.
Versagt hast Du bestimmt nicht.

Ich wünsche Euch, dass das Fühlen eines Tages wieder möglich wird.
Alles Gute
Wilhelm


PS: Über die Depression steht hier ( http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...gef%E4hrlicher ) wiedergegebenen Spiegelartikel einiges, auch zu den aggressiven Vorwürfen, mit denen Du konfrontiert bist.

----------


## Sunny05

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen. Mein Mann hat aufgrund verschiedener Erkrankungen (Herz) ebenfalls sicherlich eine Depression. An manchen Tagen hat er auch solchen "Verbaldurchfall", wie ich es scherzhaft nenne. Ich habe zu einem sehr sorgsam ausgewählten Zeitpunkt ein Grundsatzgespräch geführt und ebenfalls den Bestand unserer Ehe in Frage gestellt unter der Prämisse, dass die ganzen "Schicksalsschläge"ja auch mich betreffen und auch für das mich der Umgang mit ihm erträglich und lebbar bleiben muss. Er hat sich dann durchaus berappelt -  aber es bleibt schwierig. Ich lebe nach Dale Carnegie "Sorge dich nicht - lebe" : Man heilt eine Depression am besten, in dem sie ignoriert - stell einfach keine Ansprüche, die zu einer weiteren Überforderung führen.

Du hast nicht versagt und kannst stolz auf Dich sein, dass Du weiter zu ihm stehst. Man könnte sich das Leben auch einfacher machen ;-)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Man heilt eine Depression am besten, in dem sie ignoriert - stell einfach keine Ansprüche, die zu einer weiteren Überforderung führen.


Uh, als Betroffener sowohl von Krebs, als auch Depressionen glaube ich nicht so ganz an diese These: Die Depression legt einen Grauschleier über Beziehungen, Empfindungen und Gefühle. Ich vermute, diesen Schleier zu ignorieren und auf Ansprüche zu verzichten führt zu einer weiteren Isolation des Betroffenen.

Ein Rezept, wie mit Betroffenen ungegangen werden soll, kann ich allerdings nicht liefern.
Vielleicht etwas weniger holzschnittartig?

Ich wünsche, dass Euere Beziehungen über die Depressionen hinaus tragfähig bleiben,

Wilhelm

----------


## caroline

Leider ist es bei meinem Mann so ,das es sich wohl eher um exogene Depressionen handelt. Er ist nicht einzubremsen sich "Gutes" zu tun .Neues Auto  ,trimmgeräte.Urlaub was uns langsam in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten bringt -
glg Caroline

----------


## soom1963

Hallo Caroline
erst mal danke für Deinen Tip, bin fleisig am Beckenbodentraining.

Ich habe auch den Leidensweg von Deinem Mann gelesen.
Ich muss gestehen das ich auch weniger Lust auf Sex habe, Urlaub hat zwar bisschen geholfen, doch der ist auch schnell vorbei. Was mich abgelenkt hat war die Arbeit ( übrigens trage ich da nur noch eine Einlage, meine Frau hat mich überzeugt zu Hause keine mehr zu tragen und es klappt prima, verliere weniger als ich selbst dachte ). 
Habe gelesen Dein Mann ist jetzt Rentner, er sollte sich schnell einen Nebenjob suchen, so kommt er auf andere Gedanken und Igelt sich nicht ein. Die sozialen Kontakte zu anderen (die nicht die gleiche Krankheit haben) haben mir sehr geholfen.
Lust auf Sex habe ich immer nach der Sauna bekommen, probier das mal. Es muss auch nicht immer Urlaub sein, steigt mal ein Wochenende aus, muss ja nicht weit weg sein, hauptsache mal andere vier Wände. 
Soll keine Werbung sein aber hier ist es recht preisgünstig .http://www.kurz-mal-weg.de
Ich hoffe es hilft Dir und gut das es Frauen wie Dich gibt. Bleibe stark.

----------


## Stoeff

" Lust auf Sex habe ich immer nach der Sauna bekommen, probier das mal. Es  muss auch nicht immer Urlaub sein, steigt mal ein Wochenende aus, muss  ja nicht weit weg sein.......[/QUOTE]

Genau - und eigentlich  "praktizieren" wir das schon für ca 1-2 Jahre, noch vor meiner OP - die  jetzt auch schon 3 Jahre zurückliegt. Bei mir ist im Gegensatz zu  einigen hier aber auch fast alles im grünen Bereich. Und seit über einem  Jahr gehts auch ohne Viagra gut. Was anders geworden ist.....hmm - wie  soll ich's beschreiben, ich brauche einen sehr langen und intensiven  Anlauf - einerseits schön, andererseits finden wir einiges seltener  zueinander - evtl auch weil ich mich einbremse und etwas Schiss hab  meine Frau da zu "überfordern" - weil - nur wenn ich wirklich richtig in  Fahrt komme, dann geht es - bei kuschelsex passiert ( im Gegensatz zu  früher ) so gut wie nix. Aber ok - ich bin grad 63 geworden  -  (und bin  durch die Geburtstagsmail erinnert dass ich mal ein fleissiges  Forumsmitglied war...ca. vor ca 2 Jahren ? ) und hätte womöglich exakt die gleichen Probs...und evtl sogar grössere ! 

Warum ich das fast glauben mag  - da möchte ich  meiner Physiotherapeutin nachträglich noch dankbar ein paar Worte sagen.  Sie hat mir bewusst gemacht wie enorm wichtig es ist in meiner Alter  ond nacht so ner OP mein Gerät und alle Muskelns drumherum regelmässig  zu trainieren - ich lass seither keinen Tag aus 10- 20 Minuten "zu  trainieren" ...positiv zu denken....mildere Depressionen "zu irgnorieren  wo und so gut ich kann" - interessanten hobbys nachzugehen und auch ein  viel intensiveres Leben zu leben ..als ich mich vor Jahren noch in  Erinnerung hab wo ich "beziehungstechnisch öfters mal auch neben der  Spur lief " - dieser Gedanke kommt schon gar nicht mehr auf ... und das  kann mir beinahe Angst machen. 

Was ich sagen will - man muss es wohl  beidseitig anstreben und wollen - Ambiente schaffen, Gelegenheit, sich  durchaus auch mal "verabreden zum Sex" - die Wanne füllen und Wellness  treiben kann man Daheim auch ohne Homsauna - also mich reizt weder ein  neues handy, Auto oder Reise so sehr ....wie die paar mal im Monat wo  wir es krachen lassen....immer irgendwie anders , aber wir sind sehr  offen und direkt miteinander, ziemlich ehrlich, und versuchen viel  bewusster als früher  aufeinander einzugehen..... - und inzwischen meist  fast ohne Worte - "Don't tell - just show!" lautet unsere Kurzformel. 

Man  muss sich viel mehr Zeit nehmen und geduldig solche Launen &  Gelegenheiten  kreiren, mit irgendwan Gemeinsamen und guten Gesprächen  fängt's an und mit Musik und Ambiente plus einer Badesession  vorangegangen geht's weiter und ein paar Spielzeuge dabei &,&,&....der Fantasie sollten fast keine Grenzen gesetzt sein.

Hier  und dort zu auch bedauern dass man die eine oder andere Gelegenheit  ausgelassen hat im Leben, weil man zu nett oder brav war - ich denke,  das ist das normalste der Welt, und wenn Verlustängste über Potenz  grasieren, dann wohl erst recht. Ich würde als Frau darüber  "verbalerotiesieren" - erfragen was er sich da evtl. erhofft oder  erträumt hat- und so erfahren wollen was genau ihn wo anmacht ...und ihm  diesen Appetithappen  irgendwann servieren :-)  

Wer's nicht wenigstens probiert,  mit seinem Partner einfach mal alles auszuschöpfen was die Natur so  hergibt - ich denk, dem ist dann recht schwer zu irgendwas zu raten.

Glaube - Liebe - Hoffnung :-)

Stoeff

----------


## corvus

Hallo, nun möchte ich nach langen schweigen auch hier mal woieder was beisteuern.
Bei mir ist es so das meine Erektionsfähigkeit zwei Jahre nach OP (nicht nervenschonend) gegen Null geht, zwar gibt es immer noch ein Verlangen und kleine Orgasmen, aber einen richtigen Sex eben nicht mehr.
Wir haben uns damit abgefunden und es gibt schönen Kuschelsex, mit Schmusen, reiben und Handarbeit, für mich eben auch oft kleine Erfüllungen in "Eigenregie und Alleinunterhaltung" ... also es geht eben alles auf Sparflamme.
Für mich und uns war der Schnitt nicht so groß da ich schon vor OP fast 10 Jahre an erektiler Dysfunktion litt.
Zur Depression; ja auch davon bin ich betroffen, aber eben auch schon lange vor OP, doch diese verstärkte alles wieder und macht mir das bewusst.
Oft versuche ich das nun mit Humor zu mildern und meine schon mal das dass eben auch seinen Vorteil hat und ich mir nun einen Porno in Ruhe bis zu Ende angucken kann weil ich ihn als Märchen verstehe ... ach ja und doch ist mir nicht immer zum scherzen.
Inkontinenz: Ja auch immer noch Mischinkontinenz, aber die Vorlagen erleichtern mir auch den Alltag, den schon vor OP hatte ich oft einen starken, oft zu starken Harndrang welcher mich einschränkte, mit Vorlagen kann ich nun meinen Aktionsradius fast Grenzen- und Sorglos erweitern ohne ständig die nächste Toilette einplanen zu müssen, problematischer ist der Stressteil der Inko welcher sich oft noch in ärgerlichen Situatinen Bahn sucht.

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo "Corvus",

als "Sachse" hänge ich mich einmal hier an Deinen Beitrag an. Mir ging und geht es eigentlich bis auf  die Harnwegsprobleme genauso besch....., wie Dir. Das wird zwar kein  Trost sein, kann aber zeigen, dass man nicht allein mit seinen Problemen  auf der Welt ist und nicht verzweifelt sein muss. Irgendwie geht es  immer weiter und Deine Einstellung zu den Problemen der Ink.... und  Imp... gefällt mir. Aber darüber können wir uns ja auch mal per PN  austauschen, wenn Du nichts dagegen hast.

@ caroline: 
Danke für Deinen Beitrag, der mich daran erinnert hat, meine liebe Gattin nicht zu vernachlässigen. 2 Jahre nach der Op verhalte ich mich zur Zeit ähnlich, wie Dein Mann. Das werde ich aber sofort abstellen und wenigstens wieder Zärtlichkeiten austauschen, wenn Anderes nur mit erheblichen Aufwendungen auch möglich wäre.  Liest eigentlich Dein Mann hier im Forum mit? Für uns ist es eine Möglichkeit, dass sich der Partner auch einmal bei anderen Betroffenen umhören kann und vielleicht auch geeignete Worte findet, um sich mit der(n) nächsten Angehörigen auszutauschen.

Ich wünsche Euch die notwendige Kraft und Einstellung, um die  Krankheit und die daraus entstehenden Probleme zu lösen - ein Patentrezept dafür gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht, aber wie heisst es so schön: "Der Wille kann Berge versetzen!". Man muss nur wollen!

Alles Gute

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## caroline

Nach langer Zeit ..aber nicht weniger dankbar ...lieben Dank für eure Antworten und Hilfe. Es tut so gut ,wenn man merkt nicht alleine mit seinen Problemen zu sein . Unser Alltag hat sich etwas stabilisiert --solange ich alle tue was mein Mann will .Ihn beschäftige ,unterhalte bewundere. Ich kann ihn ja auch verstehen .Es ist klar ,dass für ihn sein Leben im Focus steht .Unsere Ehe war nie ernsthaft zur Diskussion gestanden,d.h. Scheidung nie ein Thema gleich wie . Sexuell habe ich -so denke ich mal-alles menschen mögliche versucht ,ohne Druck eher auch neben bei und  auch mit allen zu Gebote stehenden Mittel.Aber die Potenz im Sinne ,wie er sie versteht, hat sich nicht wieder eingestellt. jetzt existiert dieses Thema eigentlich nicht mehr  .Schade natürlich ..aber es hätte schlimmer ausgehen können .glg an Euch alle die ihr mir die letzten 3 Jahre so beigestanden habt Caroline

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Caroline:

Hallo Caroline,

vielleicht hiflt es Deinem Ehemann, und Dir auch, wenn er diesen Tread liest.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0928#post70928

Gruß Helmut

----------


## apollo

Hallo Caroline,
bin erst 1,5 Jahre nach der OP, habe noch Bestrahlung gehabt und eine laufende Hormonbehandlung. Das Sexuelle muß ich auch noch bis mitte des kommenden Jahres vergessen. Doch dies sind nicht die Probleme, sondern der Umgang mit diesen Tatsachen.
Meine Frau sagt: es ist ebenso und damit abfinden. Meine Gedanken sind ständig bei diesem Übel und reden geht eben nicht. Doch habe auf fremder Seite ein Gespräch gehabt und dabei festgestellt dieses tut gut, auch wenn es nichts ändert.
Für Dich würde ich empfehlen, Deinen Mann zum Psycho zu schicken, damit er die Gelegenheit erhält über Gespräche sich selbst zu finden. Betrachte sein Verhalten als Unsicherheit. Diese kann dem Mann oft nicht von der eigenen Frau genommen werden, leider.
Sei stark, es wird sich sicher lohnen.

----------

